# Magomed Abdusalamov in coma.Remains on life support. Blood clot in brain.



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Magomed Abdusalamov has been put into a self induced coma because of the blood clot found in his brain after the Perez fight. Magomed begin to complain about headaches soon after the fight and was rushed to the hospital where they found that he have a blood clot and was immediately put into a self induced coma.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

serious? whoa


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ya... this is some scary stuff. Scene it btw.

He started vomiting soon after the routine checkup. What's really weird is that they discovered the blood clot but still let him leave... so he left and than started feeling sick and ill.. so was rushed right back into the hospital where they put him into a self induced coma to prevent further spread.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

Shit. Hope he recovers and will be ok


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

All jokes aside, good luck to Mago and thanks for letting us know.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/magomed-abdusalamov-self-induced-coma---71280

Fuck sake.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I couldn't believe it when i first heard it I hope everything is ok and he will be able to continue his career as a boxer


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I couldn't believe it when i first heard it I hope everything is ok and *he will be able to continue his career as a boxer*


I seriously doubt he will be able to fight again, even if he recovers ok from this.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I seriously doubt he will be able to fight again, even if he recovers ok from this.


Didn't Direll also have a blood clot? So if it's nothing more he should be able to continue after maybe a year off. But this might really put an end to his career he isn't that young so a year or more off won't be good and he hasn't improved much I was looking forward to a lot of great fights against fighters like Arreola after last night but this might never happen now.
But what worries me now is that in the last round he was staggered by a jab he took hard shots the whole fight and almost got knocked down by a jab this reminds me a little bit of McClellan vs Benn McClellan also didn't seem right the whole fight or the guy who died against Kovalev he took big shots but got knocked down/out by a glanzing blow at the end so him getting hurt by the jab might have been because of his brain injury


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> *Didn't Direll also have a blood clot?* So if it's nothing more he should be able to continue after maybe a year off. But this might really put an end to his career he isn't that young so a year or more off won't be good and he hasn't improved much I was looking forward to a lot of great fights against fighters like Arreola after last night but this might never happen now


Seriously... really, are you gonna compare that lying scoundrel and his Oscar winning performance to the beating Abdusalamov took last night? GTFO.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Dustaine said:


> Seriously... really, are you gonna compare that lying scoundrel and his Oscar winning performance to the beating Abdusalamov took last night? GTFO.


I don't think I have the right to say whether Direll was telling the truth or not. And most of the times when a fighter died or had a serious brain injury he was showing symptoms before that didn't McClellan start to blink on one eye in training after his fight with Jackson making Steward leave him so IF the injury happened only at the end of the fight and not in the beginning or even before the fight Mago might be able to recover well from this. Right now we don't know how his condition is or anything so it's too soon to talk about his career or anything else and even if he does recover the question is if he still wants to keep on fighting but it's not 100% impossible that he'll be able to come back


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit, bad news, hopefully he is OK.

Also any news on Marquez who was also in bad shape after his fight?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow. It must have happened in the first round, which is why he was asking his corner about his nose.

Maybe that's why he looked so sluggish for the whole fight. 



- Gives new meaning to the word "warrior," doesn't it?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hope he recovers. He was taking some shots :-(


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Wow. It must have happened in the first round, which is why he was asking his corner about his nose.
> 
> Maybe that's why he looked so sluggish for the whole fight.
> 
> - Gives new meaning to the word "warrior," doesn't it?


And you said Magomed didnt fought hard:-(


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Wow. It must have happened in the first round, which is why he was asking his corner about his nose.
> 
> Maybe that's why he looked so sluggish for the whole fight.
> 
> - Gives new meaning to the word "warrior," doesn't it?


According to the scene his nose is really broken (as well as his hand) so it might have been later who knows let's just hope it was later. But he always looks sluggish he hasn't improved a lot since getting knocked down by McCline


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Wow. It must have happened in the first round, which is why he was asking his corner about his nose.
> 
> Maybe that's why he looked so sluggish for the whole fight.
> 
> - Gives new meaning to the word "warrior," doesn't it?


Yeah and he was being totally shitted on the RBR.

:good


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> But what worries me now is that in the last round he was staggered by a jab he took hard shots the whole fight and almost got knocked down by a jab this reminds me a little bit of McClellan vs Benn McClellan also didn't seem right the whole fight or the guy who died against Kovalev he took big shots but got knocked down/out by a glanzing blow at the end so him getting hurt by the jab might have been because of his brain injury


I know what you mean. I watched a documentary on that and a lot of fuck ups lead to Gerald being in the condition that he his now if I remember correctly


----------



## Junito (Aug 10, 2012)

Hope he pulls through


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn that sucks. Prayers to the warrior.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Goddammit!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> And you said Magomed didnt fought hard:-(


He didn't. He looked incredibly slow, and barely threw any combinations.

- but now we know why.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

This is why I have no problem with fighters quitting on their stool.
They no their bodies and if they know there is no way they can win then they are best off living to fight another day


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He didn't. He looked incredibly slow, and barely threw any combinations.
> 
> - but now we know why.


He gave everything he had in there. And I said before the fight that Perez will be much faster (because he just is) so it was clear that Magomed will look slow. And you cant throw combinations when you dont find the target and when you get counterd hard. And he also got Stamina Problems like almost every big Puncher gets when he has to fight hard.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i thought he was close to being stopped. i was surpried they let the fight go on.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

John david jackson should have stopped the fight, in the latter rounds i noticed he was unresponsive and face badly swollen and bruised up and all JDJ was saying was use the jab and move yo head.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Shame on the corner for letting him continue


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He gave everything he had in there. And I said before the fight that Perez will be much faster (because he just is) so it was clear that Magomed will look slow. ....


Nah, Mago looked slow even by Mago standards. Perez ALSO looked slow, compared to the Perez of 3 years ago, but Mago was positively glacial.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Terrible news


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

hop he gets well soon


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Damn, I hope he recovers well. You could tell he was hurt early on, but he pulled through and was not going to quit. Tough tough guy. Sad stuff...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

man this is so sad. i hope he pulls thru


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

According to the scene he is "in Stable Condition at ICU" so it seems it's nothing too bad


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

I wish him all the best and hope he has a speedy recovery, both guys put on the best heavyweight scrap ive seen in years.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Fck thats a shame, I hate hearing news like this, I hope hes ok...


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck, awful news. Get well, Mago...you're a true credit to the sport.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck me. This is the shit that makes me feel guilty about boxing, we give these guys so much shit but they really are putting their lives on the line for our entertainment


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Fuck me. This is the shit that makes me feel guilty about boxing, we give these guys so much shit but they really are putting their lives on the line for our entertainment


Fuck it nobody is forcing them to do it. Crying that fighting wont pay off (MMA blabla). Again; nobody forces you to do it. 
If your not good enough to make big bucks and the sport is that stage that you wont get the big bucks find a better job for yourself.

That being said: i hope everything good for Mago.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

nvs said:


> Fuck it nobody is forcing them to do it. Crying that fighting wont pay off (MMA blabla). Again; nobody forces you to do it.
> If your not good enough to make big bucks and the sport is that stage that you wont get the big bucks find a better job for yourself.
> 
> That being said: i hope everything good for Mago.


Of course not, I box also and I understand the risks but it's sad that this shit happens


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Of course not, I box also and I understand the risks but it's sad that this shit happens


Thats true. I also box so i feel you.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> Of course not, I box also and I understand the risks but it's sad that this shit happens





nvs said:


> Thats true. I also box so i feel you.


so did I

*group hug*


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

Terrible news, he fought with the determination of a champ.

Get well soon Mago.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

We cant complain about corner stoppages and ref stoppages anymore. These guys are killing themselves. Mago fought hard from round 1-10 and how dare that guy Cabbleaddict say otherwise. Mago went for the KO nearly every round.

This injury didnt happen in round 1. It's from a beating and he took a beating.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Very sad to hear. I really hope that he pulls through! Most importantly i hope he can survive this, and go on to live a quality life... with or without boxing.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Very sad to hear this. Lets hope he gets better and finds a new career. After this type of injury I dont want to see them back


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn. That was the best heavyweight fight I've seen since the 90's. It was great at the time but if this is the aftermath I don't want to see it again.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope he recovers well. Another example though why defense is vastly underrated and underappreciated in this sport. People cheer guys who trade and take punishment, but it's not worth it to get brain damage.


----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> I seriously doubt he will be able to fight again, even if he recovers ok from this.


Who cares? Lets just hope he is allright!


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

cachibatches said:


> Who cares? Lets just hope he is allright!


"He had surgery to have the blood clot taken out and a small piece of his skull removed to allow the [brain] swelling to go down," Nathan Lewkowicz told ESPN.com.

Adusalamov's purse was $40,000; Perez earned $30,000.

http://m.espn.go.com/extra/boxing/story?storyId=9922551&src=desktop


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Bad defense doesn't pay off man. 

It just doesn't.

I hope he gets better.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

DaCrooked said:


> I hope he recovers well. Another example though why defense is vastly underrated and underappreciated in this sport. People cheer guys who trade and take punishment, but it's not worth it to get brain damage.


lets talk about floyd in this thread fagguette. does your life revolve around your mancrush crook boy?


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Poor guy. He wont be able to fight anymore. Heartbreaking because he is young and this is how he makes money. I mean I assume if they take away part of your skull you cant fight anymore.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Nick said:


> Poor guy. He wont be able to fight anymore. Heartbreaking because he is young and this is how he makes money. I mean I assume if they take away part of your skull you cant fight anymore.


"He had surgery to have the blood clot taken out and a small piece of his skull removed to allow the [brain] swelling to go down," Nathan Lewkowicz told ESPN.com. " From Dan Rafael's article. http://m.espn.go.com/extra/boxing/story?storyId=9922551&src=desktop

So yes, it looks like they removed part of the skull. So i guess that it's safe to assume that that's it for him as a boxer?! Really a shame, but the most important thing is obviously his survival & quality of life from here on out!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

You look at their purse (30 and 40 g's) and look at their effort in comparison to someone like Floyd against Guerrero. Crazy.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Damn. That was a brutal fight.

I hope he recovers. Damn.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

They were both taking bombs in the fight. Hope he recovers.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck me wish him all the best. People really don't take it seriously when people say you're putting your life on the line.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> I hope he recovers well. Another example though why defense is vastly underrated and underappreciated in this sport. People cheer guys who trade and take punishment, but it's not worth it to get brain damage.


I don't think being a great or even a solid defensive fighter is in the cards for a lot of fighters, especially when you start competing on a certain level of the sport. Abdusalamov likely doesn't have the fundamentals, awareness, reflexes, and reaction times to be able to evade a ton of shots from a fighter on Perez's level. If he could, I imagine he would, because I'm pretty sure he didn't take a serious beating just for the sake of entertaining the fans. I don't think he had much of a say in the matter, but his extraordinary heart and toughness kept him in it whereas a lot of guys would've packed it in (and I certainly wouldn't blame any fighter for doing so, because like you said, brain damage isn't worth it).


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

id hate to say it but in the rbr i said he took a career ending beating. hope he recovers and can live a normal life. he has mad heart and chin. having a piece of your skull removed is no joke.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Wlad was in that audience wonder what his thoughts were seeing a guy who is a real fighter.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...-blood-clot-removed-brain-000701589--box.html

Magomed is stable now that the clot has been removed.
Hope for his health that he never boxes again


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...-blood-clot-removed-brain-000701589--box.html
> 
> Magomed is stable now that the clot has been removed.
> Hope for his health that he never boxes again


Very few dares to come back after a near death injury but i wouldn't be totally shocked if he continues to box. After it is how he earn his living.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> I hope he recovers well. Another example though why defense is vastly underrated and underappreciated in this sport. People cheer guys who trade and take punishment, but it's not worth it to get brain damage.


Not to sound like a Heavyweight Elitist but it's different from the smaller weights. You can have elite level defense at Heavyweight and it still won't matter because these guys just punch so damn hard. The HW Division is the ONLY Division where it's proven true again and again one punch can end it all.

Chris Byrd got ELITE level defense.. only a moron will argue that. Ike Ibebuchi got Elite level offense and left Chris Byrd drooling and stumbling around half dead.

At the Heavyweight Division.. defense is different from the lower weights.. Lennox Lewis actually got elite level defense as well and was KTFO by Rahman due to one moment of lapse.

Larry Holmes had great defense and was still floored by Shavers due to that one second of lost concentration.

What I'm saying is that it won't matter if you have elite defense at Heavyweight.. you are still bound to get hurt.

Not to mention the biggest problem with defense at Heavyweight: unless you are a massive fighter like Lewis or Wlad.. having great defense often times cause you to have mediocre offense.

If Mago had great defense... Perez would have dominated him 9-1 due to Mago not pushing himself on the offensive end.

Heavyweights being the naturally much bigger men as compare to lightweights have a hard time making that instant swap from offense to defense and vice versa.

While at Lightweight you can easily switch back and forth because of the naturally smaller body frames hence more mobility and speed.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I couldn't believe it when i first heard it I hope everything is ok and he will be able to continue his career as a boxer


Actually,I could PP.Mago didn't look right to me afterwards and this hasn't shocked me.

Shared sentiments on the good wishes to him.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Didn't Mago throw up a little during the actual fight, between rounds 8 and 9 I think? I remember seeing that and looking at the generally sorry state of his face and the horrible body language and thinking that the fight needed to be stopped. Shamefully, another part of me wanted the fight to continue simply because it was so good. But this sort of stuff is the result. 

Congrats to Mago for being an absolute warrior and putting on one of the greatest heavyweight fights of the last, god knows how long, and obviously my sincerest hopes for a full recovery. But he'll likely never box again. Hazards of this most brutal of trades.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

And Cableaddict said Mago was not fighting. Dude went 10 hard rounds. How is that not fighting?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> And Cableaddict said Mago was not fighting. Dude went 10 hard rounds. How is that not fighting?


You thought he looked like his normal self? Have you ever seen Mago fight before?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Didn't Mago throw up a little during the actual fight, between rounds 8 and 9 I think? I remember seeing that and looking at the generally sorry state of his face and the horrible body language and thinking that the fight needed to be stopped. Shamefully, another part of me wanted the fight to continue simply because it was so good. But this sort of stuff is the result.
> 
> Congrats to Mago for being an absolute warrior and putting on one of the greatest heavyweight fights of the last, god knows how long, and obviously my sincerest hopes for a full recovery. But he'll likely never box again. Hazards of this most brutal of trades.


That's a very good reason for a corner to directly stop the fight.
Hope everybody learned from it so the knowledge can be used to prevent what happened to Magomed for more fighters.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You thought he looked like his normal self? Have you ever seen Mago fight before?


You cant perform always 100%. Sorry if you think Magomed dindt fight in this fight I dont know what to tell you.
Especially when you fight a good fighter (Perez). This was a step up. Of course Magomed dindt blow away his opponent. Because he actually fought another iron chinned warrior who also happend to be a better boxer then himself.

AND: Of course you dont look like your normal self when you actually have a broken hand and jaw injury....I just think this comment about Magomed not fighting is very bad when you also keep in mind that he is actually in coma because he fought ten very hard rounds.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Mago is ok.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Mago is ok.


He's not ok! He's in the fuggin hospital, in a coma, with a fuggin hole in his head.

You can only hope he will be ok.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

burn1 said:


> He's not ok! He's in the fuggin hospital, in a coma, with a fuggin hole in his head.
> 
> You can only hope he will be ok.


I just read news on some russian web site. His condition is stable.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

From Russia said:


> I just read news on some russian web site. His condition is stable.


Great avatar.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

From Russia said:


> I just read news on some russian web site. His condition is stable.


Stable doesn't mean OK.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn! I hope he's okay he took a lot of shots in that fight.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

They had to remove a chunk of his skull to get the brain swelling to go down. Looks like his boxing career is pretty much finished. Shame. 

His corner should've probably stopped that fight around the 7th or 8th round. He had no way of winning, especially with a broken left hand.

All you guys who bitch about fighter's "quitting" (Alvarado) and early stoppages and what not - you need to remember an example like this where a man was simply too brave for his own good. His corner should've saved him from himself.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

There have been boxers who fought with metal plates in their head, his career isn't over. MAB and Valero both had metal plates and continued to fight.
The only problem he'll have to face is mental, if he can and willingly allow himself to go as deep as he did before.

Personally I said it during the fight his corner was letting him take a career ender but I guess they figured now is the time or it will never happen and let him go and to be honest he almost had a huge rally in the 9th hurting Perez badly.

That said I think the corner failed him, especially if he threw up in his corner and they did nothing.

As for premature stoppages this does not excuse those, these people make a choice to fight and life threatening damage is the name of the game because it is possible in every fight, it is just an assumed risk. You don't change a sport to get rid of the risk, you simply do your best to inform participants of the signs they should look for with regard to if a person is in a danger zone and that is it, the rest is up to the fighter and their teams.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> There have been boxers who fought with metal plates in their head, his career isn't over. MAB and Valero both had metal plates and continued to fight.
> The only problem he'll have to face is mental, if he can and willingly allow himself to go as deep as he did before.
> 
> Personally I said it during the fight his corner was letting him take a career ender but I guess they figured now is the time or it will never happen and let him go and to be honest he almost had a huge rally in the 9th hurting Perez badly.
> ...


I've been following john david jacksons training career for a while and he is a fame whore. I remember when Hops beat Pavlik he went on a radio show and said how he devised the plan and naz richardson got the credit for it and on numerous other interviews i heard/read about how he hates Roach, Floyd sr etc that they don't know how to train fighters etc etc

you don't give prospects to fame whores he doesn't care about most of his fighters. In the latter rounds of the fight when clearly mago was being beaten to a pulp and even in the last round JDJ was telling him to jab and just move his head.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> You thought he looked like his normal self? Have you ever seen Mago fight before?


He didn't look much different. I'm somewhat of a fan after this fight but the reason he didn't look like in the other fights is because he was fighting Perez


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> There have been boxers who fought with metal plates in their head, his career isn't over. MAB and Valero both had metal plates and continued to fight.
> The only problem he'll have to face is mental, if he can and willingly allow himself to go as deep as he did before.
> 
> Personally I said it during the fight his corner was letting him take a career ender but I guess they figured now is the time or it will never happen and let him go and to be honest he almost had a huge rally in the 9th hurting Perez badly.
> ...


Times have changed. Mago will have to be given a clean bill of health(if he recovers and if he wants to continue to fight).

It remains to be seen if, which, and when commissions in the US, will allow him to fight. (Using Valero as an example doesn't help much in the debate, lol!)

No doubt though that eventually would get licensed, somewhere. With his style though, he won't be in it for long.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Relentless said:


> I've been following john david jacksons training career for a while and he is a fame whore. I remember when Hops beat Pavlik he went on a radio show and said how he devised the plan and naz richardson got the credit for it and on numerous other interviews i heard/read about how he hates Roach, Floyd sr etc that they don't know how to train fighters etc etc
> 
> you don't give prospects to fame whores he doesn't care about most of his fighters. In the latter rounds of the fight when clearly mago was being beaten to a pulp and even in the last round JDJ was telling him to jab and just move his head.


Well strategically listening to him in the corner I saw nothing wrong with what he was telling Mago to do.
Being a fame whore, well I don't know, he might have legit gripes with people and he is a successful fighter and solid trainer in his own right.

That said maybe as a fighter he wanted it too much for Mago and instead of looking at Mago's safety he was looking at it too much like Mago saying if only they could do this or that they would be successful and could turn this fight around.

Angelo Dundee said that is how he was late with Ali, they both saw things too closely because of how close they were and that made him blind with regards to him doing his job and being responsible for Ali to kill a fight or tell him to hang it up


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> He didn't look much different. I'm somewhat of a fan after this fight but the reason he didn't look like in the other fights is because he was fighting Perez


I completely disagree. Mago may be a caveman, but he's normally very aggressive, when when getting hit. More importantly, his arm speed, while not great, is about 3X what we saw Saturday night. Something was clearly wrong with him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

burn1 said:


> Times have changed. Mago will have to be given a clean bill of health(if he recovers and if he wants to continue to fight).
> 
> It remains to be seen if, which, and when commissions in the US, will allow him to fight. (Using Valero as an example doesn't help much in the debate, lol!)
> 
> No doubt though that eventually would get licensed, somewhere. With his style though, he won't be in it for long.


Valero fought in Texas and MAB had his operation in 1997 I believe and fought in California, Nevada, Texas, UK, and New Jersey.

Here is MAB talking about it at 2:38 mark at 4:38 he starts to mention the plates in his head.





Physically I have no doubt Mago will be able to continue fighting


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

^ definitely Valero and Barrera are prime examples of guys bouncing back a life threatening injury while most would not chance it. Even the thought of having the plate smacked around your skull doesn't seem very pleasant. 

Talking about this situation makes me think on all the people who claimed that Barrera was still in prime when they first fight. A fighter will never be a 100 after an injury like that. It will always be risky and have to fight with an awareness to protect it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Montero said:


> They had to remove a chunk of his skull to get the brain swelling to go down. Looks like his boxing career is pretty much finished. Shame.
> 
> His corner should've probably stopped that fight around the 7th or 8th round. He had no way of winning, especially with a broken left hand.
> 
> All you guys who bitch about fighter's "quitting" (Alvarado) and early stoppages and what not - you need to remember an example like this where a man was simply too brave for his own good. His corner should've saved him from himself.


My stepdaughter had part of her skull removed in March and because she's had another two ops since they still can't put the plate in as you need to wait a certain amount of months before you can replace it.
I very much doubt Mago will be back as I don't think HW's should be allowed to fight on with a brain injury.
I was a little worried when I saw the fight on Sunday and I just hope he has a few rubles and/or can get into coaching.He earned big respect from me and I genuinely hope he has a safe future ahead.
Full respect to the big fella.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Physically I have no doubt Mago will be able to continue fighting


So because you are a doc? Because you know enough about the case? :lol::-(.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I completely disagree. Mago may be a caveman, but he's normally very aggressive, when when getting hit. More importantly, his arm speed, while not great, is about 3X what we saw Saturday night. Something was clearly wrong with him.


You mean besides his broken hand, broken jaw and his bleeding brain?:-(
Dude fought 10 hard rounds. And when some guy on the internet goes on and says Magomed dindt fight its very bad. What makes it even worse is that this guy is in coma now because he fought 10 hard rounds.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> My stepdaughter had part of her skull removed in March and because she's had another two ops since they still can't put the plate in as you need to wait a certain amount of months before you can replace it.
> I very much doubt Mago will be back as I don't think HW's should be allowed to fight on with a brain injury.
> I was a little worried when I saw the fight on Sunday and I just hope he has a few rubles and/or can get into coaching.He earned big respect from me and I genuinely hope he has a safe future ahead.
> Full respect to the big fella.


So sorry to hear about your stepdaughter and I wish her a speedy recovery, health and happiness.

I agree with you man, HW's should never be allowed back after any type of brain bleed/injury. It's a whole different game when it comes to the big boys.

It sucks because I actually thought Mago was trash and Saturday he proved me wrong. Had he not been injured, I think he could've won that fight. Either way, he was going to be a player in the division and make for good fights. Hopefully his people do the right think and convince him to hang 'em up.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> So because you are a doc? Because you know enough about the case? :lol::-(.


That *is* funny.

Even the doctors that are attending to him have not made such a prognostication, yet!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Montero said:


> So sorry to hear about your stepdaughter and I wish her a speedy recovery, health and happiness.
> 
> I agree with you man, HW's should never be allowed back after any type of brain bleed/injury. It's a whole different game when it comes to the big boys.
> 
> It sucks because I actually thought Mago was trash and Saturday he proved me wrong. Had he not been injured, I think he could've won that fight. Either way, he was going to be a player in the division and make for good fights. Hopefully his people do the right think and convince him to hang 'em up.


Thanks for the kind words mate.Much appreciated.

Did you get the feeling that he wasn't right during the fight?
I can't remember the round but one of the breaks he had that dreaded look where he wasn't hearing what the corner was saying.That always gives me a shiver.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I completely disagree. Mago may be a caveman, but he's normally very aggressive, when when getting hit. More importantly, his arm speed, while not great, is about 3X what we saw Saturday night. Something was clearly wrong with him.


His hand speed looked the same as awlays Perez has just really fast hands the fight looked very much how I thought it would maybe with Perez getting hit more often and him taking Mago's punches better than i thought he would.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> So because you are a doc? Because you know enough about the case? :lol::-(.


They induced the coma to remove the clot, he didn't pass out it was reactive it was proactive.
There is no reason right now assuming the surgery was a success and the swelling goes down that he will not be able to fight again.
If he wants to


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

burn1 said:


> That *is* funny.
> 
> Even the doctors that are attending to him have not made such a prognostication, yet!


They dont have the knowledge Bama has. He is sure that Mago could fight on (if he wants) so it must be true.:lol:


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Did you get the feeling that he wasn't right during the fight?
> I can't remember the round but one of the breaks he had that dreaded look where he wasn't hearing what the corner was saying.That always gives me a shiver.


Exactly!

1) his power hand was BROKEN, he obviously wasn't gonna land something big and win by KO
2) on more than one occasion, he was asking questions to his corner like "is my face swollen, is my nose broke?" etc - NEVER GOOD! 
3) he obviously wasn't hearing the direction from his corner, his mind was clearly on his injuries and not the fight

It's times like this that the corner has to save the fighter from himself (Stevens' corner had a GREAT stoppage in the main event for example). It's not like this was a championship fight with millions of dollars at stake. Mago had more than proven himself and if the corner had stopped it in the 7th, his stock wouldn't have fallen at all.

Now we have a guy who's life is forever changed and who's career is over. Was he ever going to be the HW champ? No. Could he have worked his way into a title shot, 7-figure paydays and entertained us with some great fights? Absolutely.

:-(


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Montero said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 1) his power hand was BROKEN, he obviously wasn't gonna land something big and win by KO
> 2) on more than one occasion, he was asking questions to his corner like "is my face swollen, is my nose broke?" etc - NEVER GOOD!
> ...


i agree, i remember Corrales been upset when he was getting beat by Floyd, his step dad was in his corner and he refused to see him going down that way.
also remember corrals protesting the doctor stoppage against casamayoy(1st fight) while swallowing blood from his wound.
sometimes boxers are too tough for their own good. Margoc vs Pac is an example of a relentless boxer and a horrible corner.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

I watched that fight after knowing about this and the guy wanted out of there but had too much pride and a crap corner. 

Once his power hand was broken and he was clearly down on the cards he was just taking needless punishment 

Any updates since the op?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> I watched that fight after knowing about this and the guy wanted out of there but had too much pride and a crap corner.
> 
> Once his power hand was broken and he was clearly down on the cards he was just taking needless punishment
> 
> Any updates since the op?


He is in stable condition but still in coma


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

"Self Induced" is not the right term.. His Coma was Medically Induced.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> "Self Induced" is not the right term.. His Coma was Medically Induced.


I was thinking that.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> His hand speed looked the same as awlays Perez has just really fast hands the fight looked very much how I thought it would maybe with Perez getting hit more often and him taking Mago's punches better than i thought he would.


Well, we'll just have to disagree.

Again. :ibutt

:cheers


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> My stepdaughter had part of her skull removed in March and because she's had another two ops since they still can't put the plate in as you need to wait a certain amount of months before you can replace it.
> I very much doubt Mago will be back as I don't think HW's should be allowed to fight on with a brain injury.
> I was a little worried when I saw the fight on Sunday and I just hope he has a few rubles and/or can get into coaching.He earned big respect from me and I genuinely hope he has a safe future ahead.
> Full respect to the big fella.


Hoping she improves my friend.

I hope mago recovers as well. Hopefully he has some dough saved up.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Hoping she improves my friend.
> 
> I hope mago recovers as well. Hopefully he has some dough saved up.


Thanks buddy.How's your own little hero doing?


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Margoc vs Pac is an example of a relentless boxer and a horrible corner.


Horrible/corrupt ref imo


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> His hand speed looked the same as awlays Perez has just really fast hands the fight looked very much how I thought it would maybe with Perez getting hit more often and him taking Mago's punches better than i thought he would.


I just watched the fight again.

Mago looked very fast for the first 3-4 rounds. Sloppy, but easily as fast as Perez.

Somewhere in the 5th round, he started falling apart. Probably from the blood clot that had been forming, or maybe from pain in his hand. His arm speed simply disappeared. I doubt it had to do with conditioning as Mago looked to be in the best shape of his career.

In retrospect, it's really amazing that he kept going.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Gunner said:


> Horrible/corrupt ref imo


Robert Garcia is another fame whore. He could have saved Margos eye and career.

He's probably the biggest fame whore of them all I mean most coaches only allow seckbach in their gyms at a certain time so the fighters arent disturbed but this fat fuck let ellie set up his base in his gym and is constantly uploading things that go on in the garcia gym.

notice how Guerrero SR trains Mikey out of chris arreolas gym where he's not being disturbed.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

From Russia said:


> I just read news on some russian web site. His condition is stable.


a plane with no pilots heading towards a mountain is on a stable course of trajectory. i highly doubt that is a situation that somebody would want to be on. and say. 'it's ok, It's stable'

in the 'will he retire' yeah he will. but his life isnt over yet. if edwin valero can go pro after having reconstructive surgery to is skull after coming off his bike, then this could be a possibilty. it's WAYYYY to esrly to tell though.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> a plane with no pilots heading towards a mountain is on a stable course of trajectory. i highly doubt that is a situation that somebody would want to be on. and say. 'it's ok, It's stable'
> 
> in the 'will he retire' yeah he will. but his life isnt over yet. if _*edwin valero *_can go pro after having reconstructive surgery to is skull after coming off his bike, then this could be a possibilty. it's WAYYYY to esrly to tell though.


Why do people keep using that fruit bat as an example! :lol:


----------



## Marquezlostfag (Nov 6, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Why do people keep using that fruit bat as an example! :lol:


Casual


----------



## Marquezlostfag (Nov 6, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> "Self Induced" is not the right term.. His Coma was Medically Induced.


It sounds wrong buy Scene used it and everyone repeated.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Update:



> Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/magomed-abdusalamov-suffered-stroke-on-life-support--71369#ixzz2jqkKbBi7
> This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.
> 
> By Mike Coppinger
> ...


Very sad


----------



## Marquezlostfag (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw someone from team Mago say it's in God's hands now and that was before the seizure. Seriously boxing fans need to change, I now regret mocking Angulo for stopping.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Wlad needs to get his hands in his fkin pocket and pay his medical bills. He just got 17 million for hugging a dude.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Very sad news. Doesn't help that there are too many shitty doctors around who don't give a shit about their patients, especially if they do not have the money to pay.


----------



## Marquezlostfag (Nov 6, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> Wlad needs to get his hands in his fkin pocket and pay his medical bills. He just got 17 million for hugging a dude.


Somebody needs to pay his bills, HBO makes 3 billion a year and they still showing the fight I'm looking one of the 10 replays right now.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Marquezlostfag said:


> Somebody needs to pay his bills, HBO makes 3 billion a year and they still showing the fight I'm looking one of the 10 replays right now.


why is there no insurance from the sanctioning body or promoter for this kind of eventuality? no way should it fall on this guy and his family. Not only has he lost his job but he gets a big fat ass medical bill. Time to step up K2 promotions.


----------



## Marquezlostfag (Nov 6, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> why is there no insurance from the sanctioning body or promoter for this kind of eventuality? no way should it fall on this guy and his family. Not only has he lost his job but he gets a big fat ass medical bill. Time to step up K2 promotions.


I don't know, I can't imagine it would cost a lot for catastrophic insurance or like you said Promoters should reach in their pocket, feels so dirty that no one had his best interest at heart, it's why I can't criticize Floyd for his choices cause the boxing machine don't care about anyone.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> why is there no insurance from the sanctioning body or promoter for this kind of eventuality? no way should it fall on this guy and his family. Not only has he lost his job but he gets a big fat ass medical bill. Time to step up K2 promotions.


Exactly. When my brother fought and got injured, the promoter's medical insurance was supposed to kick in except the promoter didn't pay for it.

For a high level promotion like this, they should have the insurance in place.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Marquezlostfag said:


> it's why I can't criticize Floyd for his choices cause the boxing machine don't care about anyone.


good point


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Sultan Ibragimov, Khabib Allakhverdiev and Sergio Martinez promised to donate.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Terrible news


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> Wlad needs to get his hands in his fkin pocket and pay his medical bills. He just got 17 million for hugging a dude.


Kind of agree with this. Wlad is a good guy, he will be helping I'm sure, although it surprises me there isn't full insurance cover for all US bouts. It should be mandatory and come out the promoters funds.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Physically I have no doubt Mago will be able to continue fighting





Berliner said:


> So because you are a doc? Because you know enough about the case? :lol::-(.


Once again, Bama shows his complete and utter stupidity.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

*'8928-a. Duty to provide insurance for licensed 
boxers and professional wrestlers. *

1. All persons, parties or corporations having 
licenses as promoters or who are licensed in 
accordance with section 28-b of this act shall 
continuously provide insurance for the protection of 
licensed boxers and professional wrestlers, appearing 
in boxing bouts or wrestling exhibitions. Such 
insurance coverage shall provide for reimbursement to 
the licensed athlete for medical, surgical and hospital 
care, with a minimum limit of seven thousand five 
hundred dollars for injuries sustained while 
participating in any program operated under the 
control of such licensed promoter and for a payment of 
one hundred thousand dollars to the estate of any 
deceased athlete where such death is occasioned by 
injuries received in this state during the course of a 
program in which such licensed athlete or professional 
wrestler participated under the promotion or control of 
any licensed promoter. The commission may from time 
to time, in its discretion, increase the amount of such 
minimum limits.

----

His expenses must have gone over the minimum the promoter likely had for the fight.
My prayers that the clot removal procedure was a success and that the swelling goes down.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> *'8928-a. Duty to provide insurance for licensed
> boxers and professional wrestlers. *
> 
> 1. All persons, parties or corporations having
> ...


$7500?? :verysad


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Dustaine said:


> $7500?? :verysad


It says minimum, I don't know if that matters. I guess his family get $100k if he dies. I'm sure they'd rather not have to collect that.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> It says minimum, I don't know if that matters. I guess his family get $100k if he dies. I'm sure they'd rather not have to collect that.


Magomed making just $40k for the fight somehow makes me think they possibly gave him the minimum insurance or somewhere around.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> *'8928-a. Duty to provide insurance for licensed
> boxers and professional wrestlers. *
> 
> 1. All persons, parties or corporations having
> ...


- Except here's how a snake like "Ol' Beelzebob" Arum would get out of it:

You have to prove that the injury happened DURING the fight. If a fighter suffers a broken orbital bone, OK, that's fairly clear-cut, but a blood clot? How do you PROVE that the clot didn't happen during training?

Good luck with that. Assholes run the world. (I'm in the music business, believe me this is the voice of experience talking.)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

As far as Wlad donating to Mago's family, I agree it would be an important gesture. 

2 million Euro should do it, (constant care for the rest of his life, plus putting the kids through college, etc.) and Wlad wouldn't even notice it was gone. I still wouldn't forgive him for the Povetkin fiasco, but at least I'd stop constantly ragging on him. It would also be great PR for Vittles' political ambitions. (I hate to be cynical, but... no wait, I really ENJOY being cynical. Well, it's a cynical world.)

---------------


Massive props to Mago. I hope he not only recovers fully, but gets treated with the respect he deserves, for the rest of his days. He certainly was not a skilled fighter, but the heart he showed in that fight (knowing what we know now) is literally ATG. He deserves a spot in the boxing HOF just for guts.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> As far as Wlad donating to Mago's family, I agree it would be an important gesture.
> 
> 2 million Euro should do it, (constant care for the rest of his life, plus putting the kids through college, etc.) and Wlad wouldn't even notice it was gone. I still wouldn't forgive him for the Povetkin fiasco, but at least I'd stop constantly ragging on him. It would also be great PR for Vittles' political ambitions. (I hate to be cynical, but... no wait, I really ENJOY being cynical. Well, it's a cynical world.)
> 
> ...


h ah ah

Wlad aint doing that !!

K2s own business manager robbed Briggs after the fight in Germany, Shannon went home with 25k and a bad beat down


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Not one word from Wlad or Vitali or Boente on this matter- not one word !!

The man got paid 40k thats peanuts for a ten round fight on HBO

they didnt insure him for sh!t and wont cover anything for him, just let him die broke.

The WBC gacve 50k combined and in Europe this would be really nice, in America this is nothing to a serious medical bill.

At least de la Hoya gave Levander johnsons family a million when he died.

Magomed Abdusalamov has had a stroke and is now being kept alive via a machine.

Where is K2 in all this >?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> Not one word from Wlad or Vitali or Boente on this matter- not one word !!
> 
> The man got paid 40k thats peanuts for a ten round fight on HBO
> 
> ...


Their not his promoters are they?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Why do people keep using that fruit bat as an example! :lol:


because it is the most famous example. when he was a coming up super feather in japan. there where news articles not about his ko record but about his injury. also valero started his career with it. barrera had the same but it was very different.
valero might of been nuts but let's not forget that he might of not boxed AND STILL be able to do those horrible things that he did.

it's a good example because it was a very violent accident he had on his cycle. unlike the controlled condition of barrera. that's why i used him as an example. valero wasn't a horrible person outside of the ring before and after his accident. magomed seemed different.

but right now i am looking to it being the 2nd worst case scenario. the paul ingle, mcclelan catagory (michael watson)

out of those 3 examples. valero's life seems pretty peachy.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Their not his promoters are they?


they win the purse bid and promote the show and organise eveything, hence make the profit.

this is not surprising to me anyhow- they have in the past put in contract that they will not cover medical expenses.

a damn fund is being setup for the guy, the promoters K2 and the tv company worth untold millions did nothing for him !!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

oh fuck, just read the update. this is horrible. i'm really thrown about by this.

what needs to be done?


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Remember Levander Johnson who fought on a GBP show- well at least Oscar threw the family a million


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> As far as Wlad donating to Mago's family, I agree it would be an important gesture.
> 
> 2 million Euro should do it, (constant care for the rest of his life, plus putting the kids through college, etc.) and Wlad wouldn't even notice it was gone. I still wouldn't forgive him for the Povetkin fiasco, but at least I'd stop constantly ragging on him. It would also be great PR for Vittles' political ambitions. (I hate to be cynical, but... no wait, I really ENJOY being cynical. Well, it's a cynical world.)
> t
> ...


2 million would be gone in a couple of months. My dad was in ICU and the bill was 200k in just one month. Bullshit rates, especially he contracted Staph in the hospital that ultimately did he in.

If he is on life support with no means to pay for it. The doctor would probably persuade the family to pull the plug... I'm not even joking.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> they win the purse bid and promote the show and organise eveything, hence make the profit.
> 
> this is not surprising to me anyhow- they have in the past put in contract that they will not cover medical expenses.
> 
> a damn fund is being setup for the guy, the promoters K2 and the tv company worth untold millions did nothing for him !!!


Okay, fair enough.
But then again, i think that it would only be fair to first wait and see if, A) Mago makes it out alive. And B) To see if he can have any kind of normal life if he wakes up.
It's only been a few days since it happened, and just because nothing has been made official as far as any K2 support for Mago goes, doesn't mean that it hasn't been provided or planned.
Of course i don't know if they do intend to help financially here, i'm just saying that we might want to wait and see what happens as this unfortunate drama unfoldes, that's all.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Dude just had a stroke. Damn!


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

sucks...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> 2 million would be gone in a couple of months. My dad was in ICU and the bill was 200k in just one month. Bullshit rates, especially he contracted Staph in the hospital that ultimately did he in.
> 
> If he is on life support with no means to pay for it. The doctor would probably persuade the family to pull the plug... I'm not even joking.


Fucked up.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> 2 million would be gone in a couple of months. My dad was in ICU and the bill was 200k in just one month. Bullshit rates, especially he contracted Staph in the hospital that ultimately did he in.
> 
> If he is on life support with no means to pay for it. The doctor would probably persuade the family to pull the plug... I'm not even joking.


America is a sad fucking place sometimes.

I cant believe the people haven't forced the government to do something with the health system over there yet.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Crean said:


> America is a sad fucking place sometimes.
> 
> I cant believe the people haven't forced the government to do something with the health system over there yet.


About half the USA voters are idiots, or just totally brainwashed. They routinely vote for the party that does everything possible to screw them. It's hopeless.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Things are looking bad for Abdusalamov, it's very sad. He wa on life support after suffering a stroke. in the coma. If he comes out alive he will have bills in the 100's of thousands.

According to NYDailynews-

Donations can be made two ways, either through a contribution to a PayPal account set up for his family: [email protected]; or in his wife's name at: Bakanay Abdusalamova, PO BOX 90174 Brooklyn, NY 11209.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

*News about Mago's whole situation*

According to german BILD, Mago's terrible situation could have been avoided. Apparently, the ring doctors failed.
(I try to translate it as close as possible)
This story is hard to believe!
In a blood fight for 10 rounds, russian heavyweight Magomed Abdusalamov was beaten to a pulp by Cuban boxer Mike Perez. After brain surgery, doctors had to put him in an induced coma. After that, Abdusalamov suffered a stroke and right now he still is in a coma and still in intensive care.
Now it comes out: It didn't really have to come to that!
Reports in "New York Post" say that one Dr only took a urine sample off Mago after the fight. Another doc asked him to count to five and recommended to go to a hospital.
Magos Manager Grinberg said: "He didn't get any attention and no ambulance".
Instead, Mago and his manager drove 30 blocks to the nearest hospital - by taxi! That cost Abdusalamov a lot of very valuable time.
While waiting at the hospital, Mago threw up a few times and finally passed out. Only after that the docs found the blood clot in his brain, they instantly induced a emergency surgery.
Abdusalamovs promoter, Nathan Lewkowicz, who just founded a donation account for him, said: It's possible that he will never come out of the coma. And it's also possible that he will be awake within the next weeks. Nobody knows"

Wow, sad stuff, really!


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Kissan said:


> According to german BILD, Mago's terrible situation could have been avoided. Apparently, the ring doctors failed.
> (I try to translate it as close as possible)
> This story is hard to believe!
> In a blood fight for 10 rounds, russian heavyweight Magomed Abdusalamov was beaten to a pulp by Cuban boxer Mike Perez. After brain surgery, doctors had to put him in an induced coma. After that, Abdusalamov suffered a stroke and right now he still is in a coma and still in intensive care.
> ...


Absolutely scandalous. There could be a criminal negligence case here.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Promotors have neglected to take care of their fighters? The insurance cover that I've read is fucking disgusting. These guys are heavyweights who sustain unbelievable damage over 45 minutes. You would think he had top level insurance incase something like this happened.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

You would think the shows promoters would have insurance for the fighters they show.
He cant have it himself as he is not highly paid !!!

The promoters are the Klitschkos who have still said nothing.

The Klitschkos have also regularily refused to even cover medical expenses in Europe where it is a lot lot lot cheaper.

No way do they care for people in the states.

Instead its the unwealthy , non profit making fans they are asked to pay.

Klitschkos and HBO should be sued heavily.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> You would think the shows promoters would have insurance for the fighters they show.
> He cant have it himself as he is not highly paid !!!
> 
> The promoters are the Klitschkos who have still said nothing.
> ...


I don't think there is any way HBO can/will be held legally liable in this case. That is not saying they won't do something to help. Same for K2, as long as they did every thing they were legally supposed to.

That is not to say this might not induce some changes in the ways some of these fights on HBO are put on in the future.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

burn1 said:


> I don't think there is any way HBO can/will be held legally liable in this case. That is not saying they won't do something to help. Same for K2, as long as they did every thing they were legally supposed to.
> 
> That is not to say this might not induce some changes in the ways some of these fights on HBO are put on in the future.


Klitschkos adding no costs for medicals is unheard of they are the very first to do that which I have ever heard.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Promotors have neglected to take care of their fighters? The insurance cover that I've read is fucking disgusting. These guys are heavyweights who sustain unbelievable damage over 45 minutes. You would think he had top level insurance incase something like this happened.


You have to put most of the blame on the fighter himself.
If you know the minimum the promoter has to cover they should have invested in buying their own insurance to cover where the promoter stops.
They put themselves in this career and they know the risks, they have to look after themselves, they are grown men.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You have to put most of the blame on the fighter himself.
> If you know the minimum the promoter has to cover they should have invested in buying their own insurance to cover where the promoter stops.
> They put themselves in this career and they know the risks, they have to look after themselves, they are grown men.


Yeah, a promotor under-insures their fighters to save a few extra dollars and it's the fighters fault. bama logic


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Yeah, a promotor under-insures their fighters to save a few extra dollars and it's the fighters fault. bama logic


Promoter meets their legal obligations and you want to blame he promoter and not the fighter for not taking action to ensure they have adequate coverage.
Typical thehook lack of logic.

Fact is they know they have famlies, they know 7500 dollars doesn't cover shit and they know they should probably take on private insurance to cover any serious shit that could occur. They don't because they are gambling that they won't get hurt in the ring and they can make due with skimping on private insurance, that is a failed gamble when you actually do get hurt though.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Promoter meets their legal obligations and you want to blame he promoter and not the fighter for not taking action to ensure they have adequate coverage.
> Typical thehook lack of logic.
> 
> Fact is they know they have famlies, they know 7500 dollars doesn't cover shit and they know they should probably take on private insurance to cover any serious shit that could occur. They don't because they are gambling that they won't get hurt in the ring and they can make due with skimping on private insurance, that is a failed gamble when you actually do get hurt though.


First of all the Klitschkos pay him peanuts, how the hell can he cover himself on that wage.

Secondly he is working for the promoter and is not even an American citizen where health is stupid money.

The promoters make huge profits from guys like this in a risk business and dont even provide for their health, that is what is wrong
Amazingly the Klits dont even pay the heavy subsidised bills in Europe which is shocking !! Unheard of even

At least in Europe the man would be fully treated no matter what, in America he will be dumped out or switched off, hell he would get better coverage in Cuba or Venesuala.
How can you justify that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

doylexxx said:


> First of all the Klitschkos pay him peanuts, how the hell can he cover himself on that wage.
> 
> Secondly he is working for the promoter and is not even an American citizen where health is stupid money.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter if his promoter is American or not, Magomed was based in Florida so he could have and should have invested in private insurance that would take care of him, probably should have went the High Deductible route and setup a HSA. That is on him.

Promoters do what they are legally responsible for he needs to do what he is responsible for.

Don't care about euro government care, don't care for the current state US care system, that said doesn't change the fact that Mago was responsible for what the promoter was not responsible for .


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Doesn't matter if his promoter is American or not, Magomed was based in Florida so he could have and should have invested in private insurance that would take care of him, probably should have went the High Deductible route and setup a HSA. That is on him. r .


#1 Mago isn't a US citizen. Good luck getting any kind of insurance, and good FUCKING luck suing the insurance company later when they refuse to pay out.

#2 : Do you have any idea how much it would cost for a single individual to buy health insurance that covers BOXING? It's so high-risk, I doubt this is even possible. Promoters and venues can do it, because they get a blanket plan that covers everyone in the arena.

#3 : As stated earlier, good luck proving that the medical condition happened during the fight. - better put away another $500,000 for legal expenses, so you can sue the insurance company. - And plan on losing anyway, since there is no possible way to prove your case.

What fighters should do is simply have their own comprehensive insurance in general, not just to cover fights. But, of course, the same problems exist as above.

- And if a fighter is a US citizen, then just forget it. There's no way you're going to get any kind of meaningful coverage, in such a high-risk occupation, unless you pay $30,000 a year or more. Plus, as an "independent contractor," meaning you don't have a group insurance plan, your actual medical costs will be between ten and 0 times as expensive as what the insurance companies pay for group-plan members, so you are fucked for life even if you paid those insane premiums.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> #1 Mago isn't a US citizen. Good luck getting any kind of insurance, and good FUCKING luck suing the insurance company later when they refuse to pay out.
> 
> #2 : Do you have any idea how much it would cost for a single individual to buy health insurance that covers BOXING? It's so high-risk, I doubt this is even possible. Promoters and venues can do it, because they get a blanket plan that covers everyone in the arena.
> 
> ...


1) You do not have to be a US citizen to purchase insurance in the US, so that doesn't matter and you probably should make critiques that are valid. Crying about a insurance company ripping people off when they don't have insurance is absurd.

2) Yes I do know how much it would cost for a average person to buy insurance I buy my own. Would his insurance be higher I doubt it if he got a high deductible insurance plan. The promoters have his event inruance up to 7500 dollars for injuries that occured during the event, his high deductible insurance would kick in over the non promoter covered injuries. Again that is on him though.

3) You are arguing in the event that hte promoter tries to deny liability, that might be apt if the promoter and insurance provider actually did that, but there is no evidence that that was done, so your critique is again invalid because you are arguing something that is not happening.

I have said fighters should have their own insurance, I even said what type they should get,if they have it and have to dispute with the insurance provider so be it, at least they would have something to argue and dispute with instead of having nothing like a lot seem to have now.

If a fighter is a US citizen it is no difference, the responsibility is on the fighter to get coverage for themselves. Wrestlers are required to get their own insurance as are MMA fighters so your whole claim is completely without merit and solely based on ignorance of the US market.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 1) You do not have to be a US citizen to purchase insurance in the US, so that doesn't matter and you probably should make critiques that are valid. Crying about a insurance company ripping people off when they don't have insurance is absurd.


Man, you just don't get it, do you? Insurance companies deny claims every chance they can. That's how they make a profit. If you're not a US citizen, and you somehow get a policy with a US insurer... Oh why am I bothering to explain this to you?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Man, you just don't get it, do you? Insurance companies deny claims every chance they can. That's how they make a profit. If you're not a US citizen, and you somehow get a policy with a US insurer... Oh why am I bothering to explain this to you?


You just don't get it. Some people will have issues where a claim is disputed and others don't it is the situation.
Insurance deny and accept claims everyday.
They make profit because everyone isn't calling up and most people will never use them and they have carefully groupped pools of risk to minimize their exposure to loss.
It isn't a matter of if you are a US citizen, you are able to purchase catastrophic and emergency insurance if you aren't a citizens, so your critique again has no merit.
You aren't explaining anything, half of the stuff you posted is factually incorrect, the other part is your bias of being anti-insurance company coming out and it is pathetic.

All that said nothing changes the fact that Mago and all other boxers can and should purchase health insurance on their own to augment the insurance most promoters are mandated to provide because it is called being responsible.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Just stop it already. You have no idea how insurance companies operate. Stop making this so obvious.

Really.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Just stop it already. You have no idea how insurance companies operate. Stop making this so obvious.
> 
> Really.


Insurance isn't hard Cableaddict and yes I know perfectly how they operate. 
you are the one who thinks they operate on denying payment, they don't, rather than on risk pooling.

Like I said everything you have said as a critique has been either factually incorrect or overtly biased against insurance companies.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Insurance isn't hard Cableaddict and yes I know perfectly how they operate.
> you are the one who thinks they operate on denying payment, they don't, rather than on risk pooling. .


How incredibly naive of you. 
(Next you're going to claim that fighters always get paid the money they're owed, because, you know, they have a contract. :rofl:rofl:rofl )

You also COMPLETELY miss the point, which is that there IS no risk-pooling with a single-payer policy. That's why single payers get totally fucked. The same goes for the cost of health care & pharmaceuticals. Do a little research before your next post, if you want to maintain any semblence of credibility.

I'm done, post whatever you want.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> How incredibly naive of you. (Next you're going to claim that fighters always get paid the money they're owed, because, you know, they have a contract. :rofl:rofl:rofl )
> 
> You also COMPLETELY moss the point, which is that there IS no risk-pooling with a single-payer policy. hat's why single payers get totally fucked. The same goes for the cost of health care & pharmaceuticals. Do a little research before your next post, if you want to maintain any semblence of credibility.
> 
> I'm done, post whatever you want.


Again you talk non-sense, there is risk pooling in all insurance, especially private health insurance.
Fighters get the money they are contracted to, if they don't it is their fault for not enforcing their contract and I have no sympathy for them.
You have made no point to miss, you have made no point whatsoever.

Here is something that is targeted mainly towards MMA fighters with regard to insurance outside the UFC
http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2011/...to-bring-medical-coverage-to-all-mma-fighters
Combat Sports Insurance as just a sample of the insurance out there available.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> According to the scene he is "in Stable Condition at ICU" so it seems it's nothing too bad


Lol...nothing too bad, bro the put him in a coma and he's fighting for his life, how in the hell could it get much worse without dying.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Lol...nothing too bad, bro the put him in a coma and he's fighting for his life, how in the hell could it get much worse without dying.


I wrote that I think a day or a few hours after the news came out and apparently things got worse


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Promoter meets their legal obligations and you want to blame he promoter and not the fighter for not taking action to ensure they have adequate coverage.
> Typical thehook lack of logic.
> 
> Fact is they know they have famlies, they know 7500 dollars doesn't cover shit and they know they should probably take on private insurance to cover any serious shit that could occur. They don't because they are gambling that they won't get hurt in the ring and they can make due with skimping on private insurance, that is a failed gamble when you actually do get hurt though.


:lol: You are such a piece of shit Bama. Not even going to bother arguing fool


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

What surprises me is that I thought Mago's still Russian citizen and I would have expected Russia to have public healthcare


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> any updates?


Ya... I'm a bit worried tbh. He's still on life support. 6th day straight now.

Amid charges of incompetence, the New York State Athletic Commission is now defending the way it handled brain-damaged fighter Magomed Abdusalamov during and after his brutal bout last Saturday at Madison Square Garden's Theater, insisting all safety protocols were followed.
The manager of Abdusalamov, Boris Grinberg, has charged the NYSAC with quickly examining him and sending him on his way into the November night following his loss to Mike Perez. Out on the street, Abdusalamov vomited and was rushed in a cab to the emergency room of St. Luke's Hospital, 30 blocks uptown, where he vomited again, blacked out and had a blood clot removed from his brain, according to Grinberg.
*Abdusalamov, 32, remained in a medically induced coma on life support at St. Luke's for the sixth day.*
But according to those who shadowed Abdusalamov in the roughly 60 minutes from when his fight ended to when he left the Garden, Grinberg's account is faulty.
"He had four different doctors look at him," maintained a source close to the NYSAC who followed the actions of the physicians attending to Abdusalamov and requested anonymity because the NYSAC is currently investigating the matter. "He had four different examinations and never complained of anything. He never said anything was wrong. After the fight he went back to the audience and was watching the main event. The doctors can't think of anything they would have necessarily done differently because all of the procedures were followed correctly."

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/more-sports/nysac-article-1.1512108#ixzz2kNnp8SvP


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> What surprises me is that I thought Mago's still Russian citizen and I would have expected Russia to have public healthcare


how is that gonna help him in a bed in a coma in america


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> What surprises me is that I thought Mago's still Russian citizen and I would have expected Russia to have public healthcare


he's in america


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Does anyone know of a boxer who has been in a coma this long and came out fine with his boxing career? I know some people wake up from comas after weeks and was still able to continue with their lives...but haven't heard of an athlete (much less a boxer) who was able to do this.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

his career is over felix, and any type of a normal life is over as well


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

sucks man, i liked watching mago


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Relentless said:


> he's in america


The problem is that he's in a coma but is there no way for his family to receive the money for him because from what i understand the insurance should still covers the costs (or at least a part of it) does he really need to return to Russia to get paid by the insurance?
Obviously there is some kind of issue with it but I don't understand why


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Does anyone know of a boxer who has been in a coma this long and came out fine with his boxing career? I know some people wake up from comas after weeks and was still able to continue with their lives...but haven't heard of an athlete (much less a boxer) who was able to do this.


No chance of a boxing career and i'd say a slim chance of keeping all his faculties.Although i'm no expert. His life is going to change but you'd hope if it is as serious as it gets he ends up more like Watson than Mclellan.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Man sorry to say but he's in a very bad situation. If he does recover he'll most likely have some sort of permanent brain damage and will have an insane bill. If he doesn't then well you know...I seriously wish him the best


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

My thoughts are with him and his family, just hope he recovers without permanent disability.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> The problem is that he's in a coma but is there no way for his family to receive the money for him because from what i understand the insurance should still covers the costs (or at least a part of it) does he really need to return to Russia to get paid by the insurance?
> Obviously there is some kind of issue with it but I don't understand why


it might work different elsewhere but here in the UK we have national healthcare but not in the form of insurance. we have hospitals in every borough run by the national health service which we can visit freely.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Relentless said:


> it might work different elsewhere but here in the UK we have national healthcare but not in the form of insurance. we have hospitals in every borough run by the national health service which we can visit freely.


I'm from Austria here it's an insurance that's why I asked I don't know how it's in other countries


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

On the Money said:


> My thoughts are with him and his family, just hope he recovers without permanent disability.


It seems highly unlikely at this stage. Very sad business indeed. Most likely a disabled man will be unable to work and his family saddled with huge debt and no income. k2 contracts are shameful both as fighters and promoters.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Still pulling for him to make a recovery.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

What's the latest?? Pulling for you Mago.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> What's the latest?? Pulling for you Mago.


Day 7
http://www.theguardian.com/sport/qu...13/nov/12/magomed-abdusalamov-coma-because-us
Heavyweight boxer Magomed Abdusalamov is in an induced coma from which he may never wake up. He was taken to hospital in New York on Saturday night after a bruising heavyweight fight with Mike Perez on HBO, where he underwent surgery to remove a blood clot from his brain. The New York Post's George Willis reported Abdusalamov's prognosis had worsened after he suffered a stroke on Tuesday


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope he recovers. This only give the boring fighters fans more ammunition because they will probably keep highlighting this case, but pretend that fights like 
Lewis-Mercer, Trinidad-Vargas, De La Hoya-Quartey, Lewis-Vitali, etc never happened.

I highlight these fights because Lennox,Oscar,Tito,and Vitali are rich and healthy, despite taking some gruesome injuries and punishment during their careers.

It's a tough topic because I know there's also a list of brain-damaged fighters but in reality any boxer can take brain damage.. it's a dangerous sport. Floyd could end up brain dead and a guy like Chavez SR is fine. It's just luck. Slickness and defense is just a excuse for being a boring cunt.


I'm pulling for Mago.......... he have given the HW Division more excitement in one fight than Wladimir did in 20.

He deserves more than the fucking 40,000 K2 gave him and Wladimir should stand the fuck up and pay everything. This is why I hate Wladimir and Vitali, no words from them regarding Mago's bills......... but go on building high schools Wladimir.. when your fighter needs you.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I hope he recovers. This only give the boring fighters fans more ammunition because they will probably keep highlighting this case, but pretend that fights like
> Lewis-Mercer, Trinidad-Vargas, De La Hoya-Quartey, Lewis-Vitali, etc never happened.
> 
> I highlight these fights because Lennox,Oscar,Tito,and Vitali are rich and healthy, despite taking some gruesome injuries and punishment during their careers.
> ...


Spot on post.

Although I wouldn't put it past Wlad/Vitali to quietly help out the family. They don't seem to be attention whores (like Floyd passing out turkeys). Simply put, I would lose my respect for them as individuals (don't have any for Wlad as a fighter) if I hear they don't help Mago.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

It's crazy what happened. Mago has those kids and a wife and he was gonna move to America and make some money. He doesn't even know where he is right now. Sad sad. Heartbreaking.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's shitty how the guys who give the most to the sport almost always end up the worst. This is sickening.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Day 7
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/qu...13/nov/12/magomed-abdusalamov-coma-because-us
> Heavyweight boxer Magomed Abdusalamov is in an induced coma from which he may never wake up. He was taken to hospital in New York on Saturday night after a bruising heavyweight fight with Mike Perez on HBO, where he underwent surgery to remove a blood clot from his brain. The New York Post's George Willis reported Abdusalamov's prognosis had worsened after he suffered a stroke on Tuesday


Sad to hear this.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope Wladimir fuking donates.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

https://twitter.com/intent/user?ori...wkow1&tw_i=400438754961555456&tw_p=tweetembed



> Today is the first day that we received positive information in regards to Mago and his improvement. There is more hope that he will make it


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> https://twitter.com/intent/user?ori...wkow1&tw_i=400438754961555456&tw_p=tweetembed


Glad to hear it, just a sad situation. Cant believe that Mago made only 40k and Perez only 30k for fighting on HBO......It makes even the biggest fan like me wonder if its worth the risk as a fighter.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Glad to hear it, just a sad situation. Cant believe that Mago made only 40k and Perez only 30k for fighting on HBO......It makes even the biggest fan like me wonder *if its worth the risk as a fighter.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ummmm it isnt...not really....


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> ChicoTheBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear it, just a sad situation. Cant believe that Mago made only 40k and Perez only 30k for fighting on HBO......It makes even the biggest fan like me wonder *if its worth the risk as a fighter.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Glad to hear it, just a sad situation. Cant believe that Mago made only 40k and Perez only 30k for fighting on HBO......It makes even the biggest fan like me wonder if its worth the risk as a fighter.


But its their first fight on HBO as an undercard. They are there to make a name for themselves. When they do, that's when the bigger pay comes. Its a risk, but its a risk all boxers take at some stage.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Crean said:


> But its their first fight on HBO as an undercard. They are there to make a name for themselves. When they do, that's when the bigger pay comes. Its a risk, but its a risk all boxers take at some stage.


Yea I know, its really not that shocking, I would have guessed they made about that to be honest. Just goes to show how few boxers make a good living.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Not all fighters make big money.

George Groves is fighting Carl Froch next week for a world title. They are the headline act on a PPV that is selling very well. Groves cut is about 400,000, of which a large slice goes to the taxman, another large slice to his corner and another large slice probably on any expenses he incurs. By the end he will be lucky to come out with 200,000, for a world title fight in which he has a great shot and that is a PPV event.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He deserves more than the fucking 40,000 K2 gave him and Wladimir should stand the fuck up and pay everything. This is why I hate Wladimir and Vitali, no words from them regarding Mago's bills......... but go on building high schools Wladimir.. when your fighter needs you.


What does K2 have to do with anything? The Klitschkos don't represent Mago, Sampson Boxing does. They also don't go on publicity tours when someone's health is at risk, so how about not smuggling in your stupid agenda when someone's life is on the line?


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Crean said:


> Not all fighters make big money.
> 
> George Groves is fighting Carl Froch next week for a world title. They are the headline act on a PPV that is selling very well. Groves cut is about 400,000, of which a large slice goes to the taxman, another large slice to his corner and another large slice probably on any expenses he incurs. By the end he will be lucky to come out with 200,000, for a world title fight in which he has a great shot and that is a PPV event.


I heard it was 500k but Booth is suing for 25%

Didn't Gerald Mclellan fight Nigel Benn for 40-50k or so ? Benn got a million but Don King and Geralds team assumed Nigel was done and was just stepping stone to a mega fight with Roy Jones. That ended well.


----------



## The Great Muta (Jun 4, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> I heard it was 500k but Booth is suing for 25%
> 
> Didn't Gerald Mclellan fight Nigel Benn for 40-50k or so ? Benn got a million but Don King and Geralds team assumed Nigel was done and was just stepping stone to a mega fight with Roy Jones. That ended well.


It was 250 grand and of that after all the deductions his team (Don King especially) took he ended up with 60 grand more or less, then he gets taxed on that


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> What does K2 have to do with anything? The Klitschkos don't represent Mago, Sampson Boxing does. They also don't go on publicity tours when someone's health is at risk, so how about not smuggling in your stupid agenda when someone's life is on the line?


klitschkos promoted the fight stupid fuck.

when are you gonna stop pretending to be a smart ass and actually get some common sense hoshiki?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> klitschkos promoted the fight stupid fuck?


And? You have intel on what's going on behind closed doors now?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

BigBone said:


> And? You have intel on what's going on behind closed doors now?


Stop fucking up my tribute thread you stupid fuck.

1-You asked what does K2 have to do with anything.
Relentless IMMEDIATELY answered that they promote the fight. Which every single person already knows. So what does K2 have to do with anything?
Uh they promoted the fight..

What does K2 have to do with anything? THEY PROMOTED THE FIGHT.

It's like you are so sensitive of anything saying bad about Wlad.. you jump without even thinking.

What does K2 Promotion have to do with anything?

THEY FUCKING PROMOTED THE FIGHT. You got that now little boy bitch? Or you gonna ask again?

2-
This is a statement they issued
K2 Promotions, "Our entire team was very saddened to hear of the injuries that Magomed sustained during his bout on Saturday night. He is in our thoughts and prayers and we thank his team for keeping us updated on his condition."

This is a statement issued from Magomed's camp and familiy 5 days after their statement.

"Sampson Lewkowicz announced that he, fellow promoters Leon Margules, Lou DiBella and others in the boxing industry are setting up The Magomed Abdusalamov Trust to help raise money to help with the financial burden of the medical costs. He is in need of financial assistance and we will try to get it for him.

WBC immediately gave 50,000. Which is nowhere near enough. That will cover maybe 2 days of his now 9 day coma. 
IF Wladimir gave money 'behind the scene's do you REALLY think his family will STILL come out begging for assistance? Honestly? Do you?
Think about that before opening your mouth. I have no agenda. I made this freaking thread. I don't even like EE Boxers but I respect the hell out of Magomed and I pray for his safety and recovery every single night.

It just sickens me to death listening to Wlad rebuild fuking high schools when a warrior like Magomed is in need and he can help out the ENTIRE situation with a flick of his thumbs.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Calm down kiddo. If you care that much about Mago's monetary situation you can always donate yourself. I'm sure you can cut resources and still put food on the table, considering you could pay for your computer and internet pill to post here.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> What does K2 have to do with anything? The Klitschkos don't represent Mago, Sampson Boxing does. They also don't go on publicity tours when someone's health is at risk, so how about not smuggling in your stupid agenda when someone's life is on the line?


How about not being an idiot?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Glad to hear one positive day. Hopefully there are more to follow.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> And? You have intel on what's going on behind closed doors now?


yes


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> How about not being an idiot?


smallbone has a klit man crush he comes running to the rescue every time they're mentioned.

too bad they don't feel the same about his broke ass.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> How about not being an idiot?


How about not discussing who should pay what when the poor fella ain't even woken up or cut off from life support to see the end of the bill? I simply didn't like him bringing up comments of who's asshole and who's not based on what the guy didn't read on the internet (namely the Klitschkos of all involved parties not publicly offering money proving that they are assholes). Fella just wanted to release some steam toward the Klitschkos, well done cause it's so fucking important right now.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> smallbone has a klit man crush he comes running to the rescue every time they're mentioned.
> 
> too bad they don't feel the same about his broke ass.


:rofl


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> How about not discussing who should pay what when the poor fella ain't even woken up or cut off from life support to see the end of the bill? I simply didn't like him bringing up comments of who's asshole and who's not based on what the guy didn't read on the internet (namely the Klitschkos of all involved parties not publicly offering money proving that they are assholes). Fella just wanted to release some steam toward the Klitschkos, well done cause it's so fucking important right now.


klitschkos are attention whores. one of the big gay robots opened a school and announced it to the world. I remember when the japan earthquake happened and they donated money the incestuous lovers put out an announcement.

If they paid for anything they'd be wearing T shirts with "we paid magos bills"


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> klitschkos are attention whores. one of the big gay robots opened a school and announced it to the world. I remember when the japan earthquake happened and they donated money the *incestuous lovers* put out an announcement.
> 
> If they paid for anything *they'd be wearing T shirts with "we paid magos bills"*


:lol:


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

So did you donate?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> So did you donate?


Me? Actually yes I did.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Calm down kiddo. If you care that much about Mago's monetary situation you can always donate yourself. I'm sure you can cut resources and still put food on the table, considering you could pay for your computer and internet pill to post here.


boxing fans donate to the promoters every time a fight happens, they are supposed to look after the fighters.


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

BigBone said:


> What does K2 have to do with anything? The Klitschkos don't represent Mago, Sampson Boxing does. They also don't go on publicity tours when someone's health is at risk, so how about not smuggling in your stupid agenda when someone's life is on the line?


They have also OFFICIALLY put in contracts that they will NOT HELP with MEDICAL expenses.

even in Europe

Whats your thoughts on that ?


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Spot on post.
> 
> Although I wouldn't put it past Wlad/Vitali to quietly help out the family. They don't seem to be attention whores (like Floyd passing out turkeys). Simply put, I would lose my respect for them as individuals (don't have any for Wlad as a fighter) if I hear they don't help Mago.


they have no medical expenses stipulations in contracts before, I dont see why this is any different.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Relentless said:


> Me? Actually yes I did.


let us see


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

doylexxx said:


> They have also OFFICIALLY put in contracts that they will NOT HELP with MEDICAL expenses.
> 
> even in Europe
> 
> Whats your thoughts on that ?


Not having seen the contract or insurance paper and not knowing what donations and monetary help is going on behind closed doors, which may not never come to light cause you know, it's personal, how could I give an opinion on the matter? The Klitschkos putting up Mago's contract is dubious anyway since Main Events was the US Promoter of the event and Loeffler negotiated on Golovkin's and not Mago's behalf, but even if K2 handled all contracts, the guy is still fighting for his life for fuck sakes, medical bills come later, so how do we end up calling out the brothers for not publically stepping up with a paycheck when we don't even have a fucking bill? Maybe pray for the poor fella to get though this and not jump any gun of what may happen in the future when this sad situation ends?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBone said:


> let us see


No.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> they have no medical expenses stipulations in contracts before, I dont see why this is any different.


This is vastly different from the typical fight injuries. Extraordinary circumstances bring extraordinary measures.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

One day I might try and Unionize boxing.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Well they say there is progress with Mago's health now so I am happy. Seeing that pre fight pic of Mago in the dressing room was sad as hell.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:verysad


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

*Mago condition's becoming better*

According to sport1.de:

Russian on the upgrade.

Even still 2 weeks after the brutal fight and brain surgery, the russian heavyweight Magomed Abdusalamov is still in an artificial coma. But he is on the upgrade. The swelling of his brain is receding.
"One week ago, the doctors said that he wouldn't survive this. They were 100 percent serious he wouldn't survive. Now they think he is out of the woods and will survive." said Nathan Lewkowicz, his promoter.
Heavyweight boxer Abdusalamov fought Mike Perez at MSG Theater and lost after a real ring war. After the fight he was treated insufficiently by doctors and went to hospital on his own. On his way to hospital he threw up a few times and passed out, arriving there.
The doctors found a blood clot in his head and had to remove it.
In addition to that, Abdusalamov broke his hand, his nose and his jaw. Apparently, the father of three, will be put out of the coma soon.
"They want to put him out of the coma and see how he responds" said Lewkowicz. We don't know, if he's still able to talk or if he'll even be blind. Those are real possibilities."

Source: http://www.sport1.de/de/boxen/newspage_808603.html


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I think about this most days


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> This is vastly different from the typical fight injuries. Extraordinary circumstances bring extraordinary measures.


they are too greedy to pay for basic medicals but will throw out hundreds of thousands

what


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Povetkin to bear all of the costs of all medical expenses in treating injuries that he may receive in the fight.

http://www.boxingscene.com/klitschko-vs-povetkin-contract-details-revealed--29524

If you get injured on a K2 card, you are on your own !!!!!


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

K2 are scummy even by boxing standards


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Glad his condition has improved. I hope he pulls through and can live a normal life.
Thanks for the update


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Daum I really hope he still able to talk and see he pulls though, cant believe K2 are so tight and offer such poor health insurance...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> they are too greedy to pay for basic medicals but will throw out hundreds of thousands
> 
> what


Clearly, they only give when it's a high-profile charity that will help them politically, down the line.

The more we see of the Klits, the less likeable they become.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

He's still in a coma..........

here is some shocking news that was revealed yesterday... Apparently a few days ago the doctors actually said Mago had a 100% CHANCE to die........now that chance has 'dropped'..... So it was a lot more serious than people realize.

Here is a quote from the Promoters of this event:

Lewkowicz, one of the promoter, said a doctor told him that if Abdusalamov had arrived at a hospital an hour earlier he would have had a far greater chance "to survive and have a good life."

Nevertheless, they shrugged off talk of cracking down on boxing.

"This sport is from the time of the Greeks," Lewkowicz said. "It will never die."

Grinberg added that he enjoyed watching New York's local newscasts.

*"Every day, somebody shoot, somebody kill," he said in his Russian accent*. "What, we have to close New York maybe? It's life."


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/21/s...-appeal-as-a-fighter-lies-in-a-coma.html?_r=0

A lot of shady fucking shit going on in here.............. K2 needs to step up.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Also I love B-HOP but he needs to shut his old ass geezer mouth up about how Robinson would have been a boring cunt today....... Robinson would be known today as Golevkin with 10x the skills..............and he would be the biggest Non-Heavyweight Attraction of the last 25 years.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

This is from November 23rd by Espn/Dan Rafael:

"Magomed Abdusalamov back in coma
Updated: November 23, 2013, 12:43 PM ET
By Dan Rafael | ESPN.com

Injured heavyweight Magomed Abdusalamov was placed back on a life support machine and returned to a medically induced coma by doctors on Friday night after his temperature rose to 103 degrees, promoter Nathan Lewkowicz of Sampson Boxing told ESPN.com.

It appeared as though Abdusalamov's condition was beginning to improve on Thursday when he began breathing on his own and was removed from life support before doctors took him out of a medically induced coma on Friday.


But a few hours after being roused from the coma, Abdusalamov took a turn for the worse.

"His temperature shot up to 103, so his body wasn't ready yet (to come out of the coma), so they put him back on life support and (into) the medically induced coma," Lewkowicz said. "Terrible setback. No clue when they are trying to bring him out again."

The 32-year-old Abdusalamov, a married father of three young daughters, has been at Roosevelt Hospital in New York since Nov. 2, when he suffered a brain injury and had subsequent surgery to remove a blood clot after losing a 10-round unanimous decision to Mike Perez in a brutal slugfest in an HBO-televised fight at the Theater at Madison Square Garden.

Doctors thought that Abdusalamov, who suffered a stroke shortly after he was initially put into a coma, was going to die. But he eventually began to show signs of improvement before this latest setback. He had been put into the medically induced coma as a way to give the swelling in his brain time to subside.

Abdusalamov suffered superficial injuries during the fight, including a broken nose, broken hand, cuts and bruises. But when he began to have a headache and vomited after the bout, his team took him to the hospital. After arriving at the hospital, he had a CT scan, which revealed the blood clot, and he was rushed into surgery.

The Abdusalamov camp has raised questions about whether the New York State Athletic Commission properly examined him after the fight, and the New York State Inspector General is investigating the situation, according to the New York Daily News."


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

He wasn't properly medically checked out after the fight or during it , it seems. Absolutely disgusting and it could cost him his life!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

The Americans refs should in away take leaf outta the British ones, they often let the fights go too long and the fighters take some crazy punishment... Im one of the people that moan our refs end fights too soon, but when you see or hear schitt like this, it makes me think better safe then sorry...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I partly blame his corner personally. And at the end of the day, the proper medical provisions werent in place or adhered to , the delay of an hour to hospital looks to be vital in this case.

British referees are utter shite.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

He was told to go to the hospital wasnt he? Instead he sat an watched the fight. Why didnt his handlers take him sooner. Im not pointing fingers. Its sad but he knows the risks of boxing. This is nobodys fault. Its the way the game is, you aim to hurt the fighter opposite of you. Its not the klitchkos or any other boxers responsibilites to pay his bills sorry


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Damn. Sadly the dude is pretty much dead. At least K2 went out of their way to under insure the man. Now his widow and fatherless children will have a great future paying off these costs for the rest of their lives. Such nice honest gentlemen you know.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Scary stuff. Hope he recovers.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

He's still in a coma.. This is pretty bad... My initial reaction was that he would be out and possibly be able to continue his career within 2-3 days.
Apparently his promoters and trainers lied to us saying it wasn't 'that serious'.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

He is basically fucked. The longer you stay in ICU the more dead you are. I hate to sound so pessimist but it is usually how it goes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> He is basically fucked. The longer you stay in ICU the more dead you are. I hate to sound so pessimist but it is usually how it goes.


Depends on why you are in the ICU and in his case how he recovers once he is out of the coma.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Depends on why you are in the ICU and in his case how he recovers once he is out of the coma.


Being on life support hardens the artery and it causes organ failure due to it not getting used. Once a major organs goes the rest follows.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Being on life support hardens the artery and it causes organ failure due to it not getting used. Once a major organs goes the rest follows.


Life support doesn't harden the arteries and it doesn't cause organ failure though.
If a major organ does fail the reason it fails is probably why you have multiorgan failure, not being in the ICU or on life support.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Life support doesn't harden the arteries and it doesn't cause organ failure though.
> If a major organ does fail the reason it fails is probably why you have multiorgan failure, not being in the ICU or on life support.


Correction* not harden arteries but his lungs. 
Is what my doctors said to me about my dad. He was on life support for a month and his lungs was so depended/grew depended on the machine that it eventually cause his lungs to failed. And then they told me that once a organ fail usually the others will follow and it did.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope he's all right.

I really do.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Correction* not harden arteries but his lungs.
> Is what my doctors said to me about my dad. He was on life support for a month and his lungs was so depended/grew depended on the machine that it eventually cause his lungs to failed. And then they told me that once a organ fail usually the others will follow and it did.


it does damage the lungs and yes they do grow dependent on them (my dads finally days were on a ventilator so I was researching all that shit like crazy that last week). But, people do get off (George Bush Sr was a vent for over a month yet did manage to get off and has been off for awhile now ,and he is close to 90 and has bad lungs). In the case of a pro boxer I am sure his lungs are a shit load healtier than Bush, by dads, or your dads. I would say his lungs should be ok to get off the machine once he can get off the machine. the question is how much brain does he have left.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm gutted it's not improving.Why is there such a high price for putting on a great show sometimes?
I really don't think Mago is going to make it and it's a tragic shame.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

It doesn't look good. It breaks my heart, this giant looked always a nice man dedicated to his family.
I'm still hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

What are his chances at this point?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Faerun said:


> What are his chances at this point?


Last I knew he was returned to a coma because he kept getting a sky high temperature mate.
I'm sorry to say this but I have a feeling he's clinging by his fingernails.
Tragic.Really warmed to him in that fight.


----------



## Junito (Aug 10, 2012)

Keep fighting Mago

Would like to think as someone who is fit and in good shape, that he can pull through


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> He was told to go to the hospital wasnt he? Instead he sat an watched the fight. Why didnt his handlers take him sooner. Im not pointing fingers. Its sad but he knows the risks of boxing. This is nobodys fault. Its the way the game is, you aim to hurt the fighter opposite of you. Its not the klitchkos or any other boxers responsibilites to pay his bills sorry


Its not about a boxer paying his bills you idiot.

K2 promoted that show so they indirectly pay everybody from all the fighters on the card to the venue to the refs and judges wages-

and they make the big profits at the end.

To leave out a fighters health insurance is disgusting !!


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Last I knew he was returned to a coma because he kept getting a sky high temperature mate.
> I'm sorry to say this but I have a feeling he's clinging by his fingernails.
> Tragic.Really warmed to him in that fight.


This is terrible. As long as I've been watching boxing, cases like this where a boxer is hospitalized, has a stroke, a blood cloth and all that garbage, resulted in the boxer either dying (most recently that Russian who lost to Kovalev. Simakov?) or ending up like G-Man. It's fucking heartbreaking that this fight will either end or ruin his life with three children and a wife praying for him.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

C'mon Mago!!!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah @BigBone !

C'mon Mago! CHB is with you brother!


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> Its not about a boxer paying his bills you idiot.
> 
> K2 promoted that show so they indirectly pay everybody from all the fighters on the card to the venue to the refs and judges wages-
> 
> ...


:deal

I think some Russian guy has stepped in and covered the costs. K2 have no shame decency or ethics.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Can a nice Mod change the thread title to "medically induced" since Mago did nothing to induce his own coma?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Faerun said:


> This is terrible. As long as I've been watching boxing, cases like this where a boxer is hospitalized, has a stroke, a blood cloth and all that garbage, resulted in the boxer either dying (most recently that Russian who lost to Kovalev. Simakov?) or ending up like G-Man. It's fucking heartbreaking that this fight will either end or ruin his life with three children and a wife praying for him.


Couldn't agree more mate.
It's quite heartbreaking.I've had a bereavement this week and I still have plenty of sadness for Mago.That tells me the big guy left a positive impression.
I hope to God he recovers but we're into the miracle stage now.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/more-sports/score-time-ko-boxing-article-1.1533617

Retarded writer taking advantage of Mago's tragedy to promote 'ban on Boxing' in NY.
Sounds like a secret UFC ****** to me.

I would literally rip out his fake ass curls.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok here is the shorten version of what happened.

Around 10 days ago(give or take) Magomed's condition was though to have improved... so the doctors took him out of the Coma..
Almost immediately his temperature jumped to 103-104 and he was showing clear signs of duress..
Turns out his condition have not improved and they made a mistake taking him out in the first place.
He was immediately put back into a coma.. and this is where he's at today.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

There are some rumors that Magomed may have passed away, this is not official yet and I hope it never will be.
I hope he wakes up but that being said if he can never wake up........... a warrior like that don't deserve to be in a coma for the rest of his life.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Shitfuck, hope it's not true:
http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=620057


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

damn... i'll pray for him tonight.


----------



## Marcus Browne (Jun 6, 2013)

such a shame


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a sad story all around. While I'm praying for a full recovery, at this point I highly doubt that is happening.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Mago is NOT dead. It was false news.

"Nathan Lewkowicz ‏@Nlewkow1 2h
There have been some articles out there saying Magomed Abdusalamov passed away..I'm here to say that those articles are reporting false info"

"Nathan Lewkowicz ‏@Nlewkow1 1h
@Axel_Maidana he is still in a coma in critical condition"


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Who would report on his passing? That's pretty low


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't believe a word Lewkowicz says on the matter. They have admitted before that they kept the true seriousness of the injury hidden back when it first happened.

The guy probably is brain dead and would probably not live if taken off life support. That's my feeling.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't really understand how seemingly everyone failed Mago. His corner, the ring physician, etc. It seems to me that this is a pretty clear case of negligence on their part. Was no one looking out for this man? So sad... Tragic...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Boggle said:


> I don't really understand how seemingly everyone failed Mago. His corner, the ring physician, etc. It seems to me that this is a pretty clear case of negligence on their part. Was no one looking out for this man? So sad... Tragic...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a plane to crash it is usually a series of failings that compound matters and result in the crash. Sadly thats what happened here.

Still hope he pulls through but he has been out a long time now.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/more-sports/score-time-ko-boxing-article-1.1533617
> 
> Retarded writer taking advantage of Mago's tragedy to promote 'ban on Boxing' in NY.
> Sounds like a secret UFC ****** to me.
> ...


This guy is clueless about the potential brutality of MMA and all the good that has come from boxing. No one forces guys like Mago to fight._ Just like no one forces someone else to smoke cigarettes or take part in any number of activities that may harm you. MMA has KO via kicks,elbows,knees and KO via punch with a small ass glove! This guy is RERERERETARDED! _


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

They need to sue the doctor that did the cat scan after the fight and said Mago was cleared to go.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> They need to sue the doctor that did the cat scan after the fight and said Mago was cleared to go.


The scan may have been clear or it may have just not actually happened and they just said it was done to save costs. This was a K2 promotion after all.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> They need to sue the doctor that did the cat scan after the fight and said Mago was cleared to go.





itsmeagain said:


> The scan may have been clear or it may have just not actually happened and they just said it was done to save costs. This was a K2 promotion after all.


I don't think he was ever "cleared to go" *after having a cat scan*.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

burn1 said:


> I don't think he was ever "cleared to go" *after having a cat scan*.


Exactly. At that point he was already in the hospital and in serious trouble...

I sort of feel bad for the ring doctor, or the onsite medical team, if there actually was one. Mago may not have shown concrete symptoms of a serious condition, in which case he / they would have been correct to tell his team, simply, to get him to the hospital for a checkup as soon as possible. Mago's team disregarded this advice, letting him stay and watch the next fight. That's easily the biggest blunder in the whole unfortunate evening.

- But the doctor now has to live with not issuing a stricter assessment, which will likely haunt him for the rest of his life.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

really? I thought they would have a scan after each fight but then again this is boxing and costs hit profit. it wasn't well thought through from me. 

hope he pulls through


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

By now, everybody must've heard that Mago is put of coma and was put to a normal hospital station.
The latest thing, his manager Nathan Lewkowicz twittered, was this:
"Nathan Lewkowicz ‏@Nlewkow1 12 Dez
Left the hospital today after visiting Mago &his family. Hopefully he will be moving to a traumatic brain injury rehab facility by next week"


----------

